# Suggestion To Stop Trolls



## smesyna

I have a suggestion to stop trolls, because it gets pretty annoying having to see their crap. Perhaps when new members sign up, they could have "probationary status" so that their first post or two has to be approved before it can be posted. Other forums do that. I dunno, if not that there has to be something.


----------



## Snippet

I've been on forums that have had something like you're suggesting, but we weren't allowed to post normally until we'd reached 10 posts (? can't really remember). They never had a problem with trolls iirc...


----------



## lilspaz68

smesyna said:


> I have a suggestion to stop trolls, because it gets pretty annoying having to see their crap. Perhaps when new members sign up, they could have "probationary status" so that their first post or two has to be approved before it can be posted. Other forums do that. I dunno, if not that there has to be something.


That would be something that our MIA Admin would have to create, and since we cannot get a last post button, I doubt this very good suggestion will/can be implemented.


----------



## Jaguar

lilspaz68 said:


> smesyna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a suggestion to stop trolls, because it gets pretty annoying having to see their crap. Perhaps when new members sign up, they could have "probationary status" so that their first post or two has to be approved before it can be posted. Other forums do that. I dunno, if not that there has to be something.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be something that our MIA Admin would have to create, and since we cannot get a last post button, I doubt this very good suggestion will/can be implemented.
Click to expand...

mhm... mods can't do anything but ban and clean up the mess afterwards. :-\ there would be SO many additional features if we could.


----------



## smesyna

Ahh that sucks. Well it didn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Alethea

I would like to applaud the staff here for taking such good care of the site, even thought the owner is MIA. Everything runs smoothly and problems are dealt with as soon as they happen.

That stinks though, especially since there is not an admin rank below the site owner, so no editing can be done >< Again, I am not sure how this hosting site runs, but if the owner can they should consider an admin rank for a mod when they get back. Just to have a backup person in case something serious were to happen that would require admin functions.


----------



## lilspaz68

Unfortunately that would require the Admin to actually communicate with his loyal Moderators. I am so so sorry guys, we had such high hopes for this one. :


----------



## smesyna

Well, I still like the place, and just report trolls/spammers/etc. when I see them. It is disappointing that the one person who can fix things dropped off the face of the earth though.


----------



## Kinsey

It happened before, and apperantly, the new admin is no better. Maybe someday they will pass the site off to someone else, who will pay attention to it.


----------



## Jaguar

Kinsey said:


> It happened before, and apperantly, the new admin is no better. Maybe someday they will pass the site off to someone else, who will pay attention to it.


*sell the site


----------



## Kinsey

Sell, then..I just worry that it would get changed a lot if that happens.


----------



## Jaguar

yup... we sit here doing the dirty work moderating the site for no pay while the admin sits back and reels in the cash from ad views ;D


----------



## Kiko

We are the rat forum indentured servants.


----------



## cakemix

Then can i ask a question?

I don't know that much about forums ok.

The whole troll thing freaked me out. I'm probably the old lady here as I'm 46 so stuff like that does freak me out.

Can you all set up a new web site where one of you are the owner?

I do like the web site and do get info.


----------



## Kiko

Trolls are just people who post mean things to get rises out of people, they wont steal your personal info or anything don't worry 

Starting another website would be difficult, because in a search engine this is the first rat site that comes up. Not to mention is costs over 100 dollars a year to run a site like this from a server.


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig.

I usually troll on other gamer sites, but trolling on a ratforum? Maaan, thats bad style.


----------



## Scuff

No matter the content, every forum has trolls. Bots as well, though those are moderately easier to deal with.

Are we not able to get ahold of the owner of the forum at all, in any way shape or form?


----------



## Guest

You could always use a free forum builder, and do lots of advertising. That's all I can suggest for your admin problem.


----------



## fretfreak13

I'm new here, and I love how this site is run so far without the "approve first posts" thing. When I join a forum, it's never just on a whim. It's straight up because I have a question and want it answered quickly by knowledgeable people on the subject. I adopted a rat yesterday, and am now surrounded by others who can help me if something should arise. 

I remember once I had a fish who had something wrong with her, so I joined a fish forum to ask about medications but I had to post in an intro forum first which was stupidly annoying, and to just get it over with I posted "Hi." and then got banned. I wasn't trolling, I just wanted to get to the proper medications board. 


lol sorry for the little rant, but as I was saying I like it here and will be hanging around. When trolls show up, get rid of 'em, but don't punish those of us who aren't. <3


----------



## KayRatz

I hate this idea because I've been waiting for over two weeks to be approved on another forum, it's really awful and I'd hate to see that happen here.


----------



## smesyna

It has actually just been stopped. We are awaiting the owner upgrading so we can have better spam prevention.


----------



## Jaguar

KayRatz said:


> I hate this idea because I've been waiting for over two weeks to be approved on another forum, it's really awful and I'd hate to see that happen here.


i suppose you'd like the infinite amounts of spam better, then?


----------



## KayRatz

Unless it's so bad it completely takes over the forum, then yes. I joined that forum in order to trade and sell My Little Ponies and it's been so long I've almost lost interest.


----------



## lilspaz68

KayRatz said:


> Unless it's so bad it completely takes over the forum, then yes. I joined that forum in order to trade and sell My Little Ponies and it's been so long I've almost lost interest.


yeah well we were there, and I don't want to go back to that again 

Do what you need to do mods, you are behind the scenes here, so we'll support what you need to do against these spammers.


----------

